# Mwbc breaker handle ties



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Does anyone have a code reference for handle ties for the breaker on mwbc?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

210.4(b)


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

240.15.1 I think applies. I used 12/3 for two circuits in a room and I needed handle ties. I didn't have any so I put a nail through the two single circuit breakers ( the little hole in handle ). Not finding specific wording on actual ties. I forget so much stuff anymore.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

In a pinch, I once used some ceiling tie wire as handle ties.

The inspector passed it, but only after specifically looking at 240.15(B)(1):



> *(1) Multiwire Branch Circuit.* Except where limited by 210.4(B),
> individual single-pole circuit breakers, with or without identified handle ties,
> shall be permitted as the protection for each ungrounded conductor of
> multiwire branch circuits that serve only single-phase line-to-neutral loads.


He said that because the code used the word _identified_, and that he recognized the tie wire as "suitable for the purpose", he was ok with it.

He was by the book, but reasonable.



> *Identified (as applied to equipment).* Recognizable as
> suitable for the specific purpose, function, use, environment,
> application, and so forth, where described in a particular
> Code requirement.


----------

